# Overnight Stay near Portsmouth.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

We are on the Portsmouth- Santander ferry in February. Does anyone know of a convenient stopover near Portsmouth/ Fareham such as a pub car park etc. We would be travelling south towards the M27, Newbury and Fareham.

Regards,
Al.

sennen523.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Port solent, it's in the MHF sites database - several "chain" restaurants in the complex. Also at the top of Portsdown Hill next to the Churchillian Pub (not in the pub car park); pub is a bit tired, but great views.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I will Second Port Solent park at the marina end of the car park for less noise. Even the security guards will keep a eye on you.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Carefree Nurseries in Fareham. It's a Caravan Club certificated location 
so you can check details on the Caravan Club website.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Some excellent pub stops near Winchester in Britstops.

JohnW


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Another vote for Portsdown Hill next to Widley Fort, opposite side of the fort to the Churchillian. Have stopped there several times, as Bognormike said great views. Can get a bit busy around 10pm with the courting couples but we have never had a problem.

50.85463, -1.07210

Alan


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your replies. I'm sure we can decide from all your info.

Regards,
Al

sennen523.


----------



## Burnside (Aug 18, 2007)

We always use the car park on the sea front s t Hayling Island when we get t he ferry from Portsmouth. It is the other side of Portsmouth where you ate coming from


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

I realise that this is too late for this year but maybe next time... there is a large parking bay outside the Southdowns Motorcaravans showrooms on Anchorage road . Just around the corner is a Morrisons and next to that The Compass Rose pub. Great food, enormous portions. Landlord owns parking area to rear of pub and said quite happy for 'vans to park overnight.
Tamsin


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

When we did Portsmouth - Cherbourg a month or so ago we had a successful stay the night before at a Britstop pub about 20 mins drive from the ferry port.


Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Port solent, it's in the MHF sites database - several "chain" restaurants in the complex. Also at the top of Portsdown Hill next to the Churchillian Pub (not in the pub car park); pub is a bit tired, but great views.


I must have hit on the grumpy old security guard when I went there two weeks ago . . . NO PARKING OVERNIGHT I was told - but he did suggest I go right down to the end of the road to the layby outside the military gates.
N50.839658, -1.105747


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

The compass rose pub next to Morrisons in Portsmouth is closed down at the moment so no large portions for you. :roll:


----------

